# how to work for free in bakery



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi professional bakery owners,  I have been wanting to go to culinary school and open a cupcake or bakery someday.  I have been advised to work in a real bakery to see how hard it really is.  Since, hobby baking often does not translate into professional baking, how do I approach a bakery to let me "get my feet wet".  There is  a cupcake shop opened last year near me,  how should I ask to work for them doing anything.. setup for the day or cash registers just to be in the battlefield?  I have a full time job but have a weekday off and some weekends.  I would work for free or whenever they call me.  In the meantime, I am learning from here and plan to sign up for culinary classes.  My kids are still young so I am postponing the bakery dream.


----------



## wekeiko (May 23, 2010)

The best way to get a look inside a professional baking kitchen is to ask if they would be willing to allow you to "intern" for free and let them know when you would be available. Most kitchens are willing to allow some observation as long as you are willing to "prep" or "work" for free. Good luck to you!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

It is hard to have you work for free, and in some places illegal. You must still be covered by workmans comp, and in order to be covered must be employed by the place according to insurance companies.


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

this  happened a few times in my bakery.  Just ask to speak to the manager or head chef/baker, if they are there, talk to them- explain what you would like to learn etc. If they are too busy or aren't there, leave your contact details, explaining briefly that you'd like to work there for free and why.

The worst that can happen is that they say no (and that is probably only because they don't have the time to work with you and don't want to waste your time)

Turn up early on the day you ask-most bakers start work in the early hours and finish around 11am.

good luck


----------

